# Cit Qtz Instructions Req'd



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Anyone know what this is and how to operate it? Anyone have an instruction book for it?










I think it may be broken although the red sweep hand is working.

numbers on back are

3530-351207 TA

5034101

37-1114

GN-4-S

pusher top left nothing happens

pusher bottom left sends sweep hand to 13 sec past push again to start sweeping.

pusher top right nothing happens

button centre right pulls out like a crown nothing happens.

crown at 4 is 2 position. 1st nothing happens, 2nd sends sweep hand to 13 secs again but can't set main hands although they are going roung anti clockwise on their own! Eventually stor at 4 o'clock.

Register hands not moving at all!

many thanks, Paul G.


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Check your email, the instructions have been sent.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Roy you're a star, many thanks.


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Your most welcome, glad to be of help.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Well what do you know! Now I've worked out how to set it it's working and keeping time!

(I thought it was bust when turning the crown only made the hours advance in one min intervals and then it started going round all on it's own, turns out it's supposed to do this!)









Alarm and chrono don't work though


----------



## Cisbeo (Jun 28, 2011)

Please my friend,

can you send to me the instruction book for this Citizen watch? My mail is [email protected]

More thanks my friend,

Matteo



pg tips said:


> Anyone know what this is and how to operate it? Anyone have an instruction book for it?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Cisbeo (Jun 28, 2011)

Please Roy,

can you send to me the instruction's book for this Citizen watch? My mail is [email protected]

More thanks my friend,

Matteo Mocci



Roy said:


> Check your email, the instructions have been sent.


----------



## EddyW (Feb 13, 2010)

Cisbeo said:


> Please Roy,
> 
> can you send to me the instruction's book for this Citizen watch? My mail is [email protected]
> 
> ...


try here http://www.citizenwatch.com/downloads/tech/tech.htm

Sorry if this is an infringement if so please move


----------

